# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Allgemeine Fragen zu Sinnhaftigkeit von Lizenz und Sponsoring

## tomtom1986

Hi also ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu Lizenzen und Sponsoring.

Wie wichtig ist es ne Lizenz zu besorgen. Was darf man da dann alles Fahren. Hab das irgendwie so mitbekommen das man für EDC auf jeden fall ne Lizenz braucht aber welche Klasse genau, gibt ja glaub ich von 3-1 und Elite oder so. Und was kostet so ne Lizenz. Die kann man ja Tageweise nehmen da kostet die so 5-10€ aber kann man vermutlich auch für ne Saison nehmen. Was kostet die da?

Und was mich zum Sponsoring noch Interessieren würde. Was sind so Grundvorraussetzungen um nen Sponsor zu finden. Is mir schon klar das man das nicht so genau definieren kann. Aber es wissen doch sicher ein paar Leute was den Sponsoren wichtiger ist bzw. was die eher weniger interessiert. Und auch was man mit welchem Fahrerlevel von Sponsoren verlangen kann.

Mich würde da vor allem Interessieren was muss ich in etwas leisten um 
- ein Rad zum Einkaufspreis des Händlers zu bekommen (bei Div. Rennen nicht Lizenzierte Rennen Funclass)
- Jährlich ein Bike gratis bekomme (Österreich Meisterschaft unter den Top 20)
- ich darüber hinaus auch noch Geld für (Rennen, Unterkünfte bei Rennen bzw. Gravety Card oder Liftkarten und Sprit bekomme (Österreich Meisterschaft Top10 und EDC Top 80)

Und eben was ist den Sponsoren wichtig. Videos, wieviele Rennen man fährt (ob auch nur Österreich Meisterschaft oder muss man da auch Deutsche fahren), welche Rennen man fährt, welche Platzierungen man einfährt. Werbung am Privatwagen bzw. Bus mit dem man in die Bikeparks fährt. Werbung auf Trikot. Eigenwerbung über Faceboot, Twitter oder Foren.

----------


## noox

Mit der Lizenz kannst du in den Elite oder Masters-Klassen fahren. 

Wenn du keine Lizenz hast, dann musst du für's Rennen ein Versicherung abschließen (nennt sich z.B. Tagespass). Damit kannst dann nur in den freien Klassen (Fun Class) fahren.

Es gibt (oder gab) eine Fun-Class-Lizenz, für den Fall dass du viele Fun-Class-Rennen fahren willst. Damit kannst dann ebenfalls in der Fun-Class fahren (nicht Elite), brauchst dann dafür keinen Tagespass mehr.

Ein wichtiger Aspekt der Lizenz ist ja die Versicherung.

Eine Lizenz bekommst du immer über einen Radsport-Verein, der diese dann beim ÖRV beantragt. Kosten sind verschieden - je nachdem, wieviel der Verein verlangt oder beisteuert. Meist ist auch für den Verein ein Mitgliedsbeitrag fällig.


Bei den iXS EDC (European Downhill Cup) Rennen kannst nur mit einer Elite- oder Masters-Lizenz an den Start gehen. Beim Weltcup kenne ich mich nicht genau aus. Zumindest zeitweise war's so, dass du dafür UCI-Punkte benötigst - also musst du bei möglichst hochkarätigen Rennen (z.B. Staatsmeisterschaften) gut dabei sein.


Sponsoring hängt von viele Dingen ab. Also mit national Top 20 bekommst sicher net automatisch ein Bike. EK ist bei guten Stand mit einem Bikeshop oder Sponsor durchaus öfters drinnen. Start- oder Benzingeld bekommt man teils von gut aufgestellten Vereinen - wobei es da im Downhill-Bereich kaum welche gibt - solltest ja dann auch mit dem Vereinstrikot starten, damit die Vereinssponsoren präsentiert werden. 

Um Geld zu bekommen, musst schon richtig gut dabei sein. Da ist's eher so, dass du vielleicht grad mal die Kohle für einen Flug zu einem Weltcup-Rennen erbetteln kannst. Und wenn du auf die Idee kommst zu nicht allzu nah liegenden Weltcup-Rennen zu fahren, solltest vermutlich in AUT ganz vorne dabei sein.

Ich weiß, dass das Revolution-Team sich extrem reingehängt hat, was Sponsoren betrifft. Die haben auch Kohle bekommen - aber ich vermute, dass das nicht mal für die Team-Ausgaben gereicht hat. Die Fahrer haben da glaub ich nix gesehen. Reisekosten vermutlich für die besten. Jetzt mit RRP Ghost und Fischbach etc, schaut's sicher anders aus.

Ich weiß auch von einem Shop, die z.B. ihr DH-Team wieder aufgegeben haben, weil sie merkten, dass sie wegen dem Team kaum ein Radl mehr verkaufen, aber den Aufwand und die ausgaben haben.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schwer allgemein zu beantworten - hängt immer von den beteiligten Parteien ab, die sich da grad treffen und zusammentun.

----------


## tomtom1986

Hab jetzt auch noch nen Artikel zu Lizenzen gefunden
Weis zufällig jemand in welcher Leistungsklasse man auch bei EDC mitfahren darf

Die Einteilung erfolgt im Lizenz-Rennsport nach Alter und Leistung. Im Elitebereich Männer (23 bis 40 Jahre) gibt es die Leistungsklassen GS, A, B, C

Hier noch der Link zum Artikel:

Und es steht ja auch dabei das man eigentlich nur UCI Renne fahren darf. Heisst dann auch das der Versicherungsschutz für Vereinsrennen und eben nicht UCI Rennen dann auch nicht gilt?

----------


## q_FTS_p

www.ixsdownhillcup.com/de/German-Cup/ReglementSchau da mal rein  :Wink:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

Was Geld bekommen und sowas angeht ist es im Einzelsport eigentlich nur durch Sponsoren möglich denke ich, weil du ja kein wirkliches Team/Verein hast die ein Budget für Bezahlung übrig haben. Also Gegenbeispiel z.B Fußball. 
Ich finds schade das Fußballer in Europa oder noch krasser Baseball-, Football und Basketballspieler in den USA Millionen pro Jahr verdienen und andere Sportarten die technisch sicherlich anspruchsvoller und gefährlicher sind kaum berücksichtig werden => weil ja keine größere Organisation hintersteht die Geld zur Bezahlung hat (wie eine Mountainbike Bundesliga oder so) . Aber so ist das mit Breiten- und Individualsport halt leider. Ich sprech jetzt auch von den Profis bzw. Besten der Sportart, Amateure oder jemand der es hobbymäßig macht wird nirgendswo Geld bekommen.
Ich hab aber auch das Gefühl das Downhill oft im Schatten von Slopestyle steht, wahrscheinlich weil es nicht so spektakulär aussieht, denn Brandon Semenuk und Co. verdienen mit ihren weltbekannten Sponsoren sicherlich genug. 

Wenn ich mit meiner Ansicht falsch liege nehme ich gerne Kritik an  :Wink:

----------


## tomtom1986

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde was so nen Lizenz kostet ist ja verschieden welche Leitungsklasse man fähr aber was z.B. Zahlt man für ne Saison GS/A/B/C wenn der Verein nichts dazuzahlt finde da keine wirkliche Preisliste.

----------


## noox

Also in AUT gibt's (zumindest für uns Normalsportler) nur eine Lizenz (wenn man von der Fun-Class-Lizenz absieht). Ich glaub, dass die irgendwas zwischen 50 oder 80 Euro kostet. Kann sein dass das auch etwas vom Verein abhängt.

----------


## bubi

Lizenzkosten waren bei mir:

56€ Lizenz + 14€ Versicherung (in Verbindung mit der Lizenz) beim ÖRV = 70€. Dazu kommt Mitgliedsbeitrag beim jeweiligen Verein.
Ich hab die Lizenz für Enduro Rennen und dort Hauptsächlich weil ich 2 Rennen im Ausland fahren wollte und es gerade in Italien ziemlich umständlich geworden ist ohne Lizenz zu starten. 

In dieser Serie ist es übrigens auch so das man trotz Lizenz bei den Amateuren starten kann...das muss also von Rennen zu Rennen bzw von Serie zu Serie getrennt betrachtet werden.

----------


## noox

Ja, bei den Enduro-Rennen gibt es Sonderregelungen. Die haben sie eingeführt, damit z.B. jemand mit einer XC-Pro-Lizenz bei den enduro-rennen trotzdem in der Amateurklasse fahren kann. 

Ich überlege z.B. falls ich nächstes Jahr wieder eine Lizenz nehme, dass ich dann in der Specialized Enduro Series in der Masters (also Pro) Kategorie starte, bei den European Enduro Series Rennen, die nochmals einiges zacher sind, dann in der Amateur.

----------


## bubi

Ahjo das ist auch ein Grund Glaub Lizenz schadet nicht...vl macht der ÖRV ja damit was sinnvolles =)

----------


## tomtom1986

> Also in AUT gibt's (zumindest für uns Normalsportler) nur eine Lizenz (wenn man von der Fun-Class-Lizenz absieht). Ich glaub, dass die irgendwas zwischen 50 oder 80 Euro kostet. Kann sein dass das auch etwas vom Verein abhängt.


Heisst das es gibt nur eine Lizenz für alle Radsportarten also mit der kann ich von Rennrad bis Downhill oder das es eben im DH nicht die Unterklassen GS,A,B,C gibt. 
Bzw. wie sieht das aus wenn ich dann mit der einen Lizenz z.B. beim Deutschland Cup antreten will in welcher Klasse fahr ich da dann mit gleich in der GS Klasse oder geht das dann nach den Lizenzpunkten.

Und seh ich das wirklich richtig das eigentlich jeder Vollpfosten EDC fahren darf wenn er sich ne Lizenz kauft. Kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen.

----------


## noox

Ja, mit dem EDC ist das so. Ich bin 1995 - wie viele andere (Vollpfosten - also ich genauso Vollpfosten) - sogar Weltcup mit der Lizenz gefahren. Wie das in mit den deutschen Klassen ist, weiß ich nicht. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, haben sich im Weltcup die Anforderungen früher immer mal wieder geändet. Meistens brauchte man UCI-Punkte, teils genügte aber auch einfach die Lizenz.

Allerdings gilt die Lizenz nur für MTB. Zumindest steht auf meiner Masters-Lizenz drauf: "MTB Masters Herren".

----------


## bubi

www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/R...sE_Neutral.PDFwar übrigens garnicht einfach zu finden  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Auf er UCI-Seite ist überhaupt nix einfach zu finden. Nur das, was man nicht sucht!

----------


## tomtom1986

Also das mit dem Weltcup hört sich ja lustig an.

Auch danke für den Link sehr interessant. Leider sind die UCI Schriftstücke auf Deutsch schon etwas schwer verständlich aber besser wie nix allemal werd mich da auch mal ein wenig einlesen.

Hätte noch eine Frage. Wenn man eben die Lizenz hat, ist man dann auch bei nicht UCI Rennen versichert oder fällt das raus weil es ja eigentlich von der UCI Verboten ist mitzufahren?

----------


## noox

Gute Frage - kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass da die Lizenz hilft. Da müsste eigentlich der Veranstalter für eine Versicherung sorgen.

----------


## tomtom1986

Ok das ist dann natürlich schon etwas beschissen. Bringt die Lizenz dann eigentlich recht wenig in Österreich. Is ja nur 1x Staatsmeisterschaft Österreich und dann nur noch EDC und WC. Also in dem fall nur sinnvoll wenn man einige des GDC bzw. andere Rennen der Nachbarländer auch fährt.

----------


## noox

Für Enduro-Rennen bringts auch was. Und da gibt's zumindest 6-8 in Westösterreich und Umgebung (Samerberg, Leogang/Saalbach, Kirchberg, Nauders, Ischgl, Kronplatz, Terlago, Riva. 

24h-Downhill ist auch ein ÖRV-Rennen. Ich denke mittlerweilen auch dei Veranstaltungen in Saalbach (Bikes & Beats mit Scott Gang Battle und die Worldgames.)

----------


## bubi

Soweit ich das gelesen habe und mich erinnere gilt die Versicherung bei allen Rennen und wird nur vom ÖRV vermittelt. Habs aber nicht genau durchgelesen wenn ich ehrlich bin.

----------


## tomtom1986

Was mich jetzt noch zum Thema Sponsoring interessieren würde ist. Was hat der Sponsor alles für Vorteile. Bzw. was kann der als Werbekosten abschreiben. Kann der Sponsor alle Materialien (Bikes, Ersatz- und Verschleissteile, Protektoren, Benzinkosten, Hotelkosten bei Rennen bzw. für Training, Gravety Card bzw. andere Seilbahnkarten, Lizenz- und Startgebühren und Vereinsbeiträge). Und was fällt euch noch ein was man da Abschreiben könnte. Und wieviel bekommt der Sponsor für die sachen zurück (komplette Steuern also 20% oder ist das weniger?)

Und welche Vorteile gibt es da noch für den Sponsoren.

----------


## noox

Natürlich kann der Sponsor die Teile als Werbekosten abschreiben. Es hängt aber von der Geschäftsform des Sponsors ab, wieviel ihm das bringt. Überschlagsmäßig dürften es bei einem 4800 Euro Bike ca. 1000 - 2000 sein (Die 800 Euro MwSt kann er sich auch wieder zurückholen). Also bleiben noch 2000 bis 3000 übrig, die er auslegen muss. Dafür muss er schon ein paar Bikes verkaufen, dass er diese  Ausgaben wieder herinnen hat. Und diese Bikes muss er zusätzlich verkaufen - weil der gesponserte Fahrer dafür in irgendeiner Form Werbung dafür macht.

Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann muss man da schon relativ gut sein, oder sich sehr gut präsentieren, damit das funktioniert. 

Deswegen ist's auch nicht so leicht ein volles Sponsoring zu bekommen. Man könnte sich jetzt auch überlegen, irgendeinen "Deal" mit einem bekannten Shop oder ähnlich zu machen. Aber der Shop muss bei einer Steuerprüfung auch die Abschreibposten begründen - Also kann er nicht irgendwo 4000 Euro für Sponsoring ausgeben für was, was ihm nix bringt. 

Was halt oft leichter geht, sind an Rennfahrer Bikes für EK+Steuer herzugeben. Da hat er nicht wirklich Ausgaben, außer halt Aufwand. Und vielleicht bekommt er ja vom Großhändler noch extra Prozente. Es ist auch kein Abschreibposten, also muss er nix begründen. Und wenn ein Fahrere den einen oder anderen Freund motiviert, dort auch ein Bike zu kaufen, macht er ein Geschäft. Umgekehrt hat man mit einem Rennfahrer oft auch Aufwand (Garantiefälle, etc.)

Diese Infos sind keine Insider-Infos. Ich hab keinen Shop oder so. Aber was ma halt so mitbekommt bzw. was ich mir zusammendenke.


Edit: Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass beim Beispiel von oben der Händler ja nur EK + MwSt. zahlt. D.h. das Beispiel von oben ginge auf, wenn er ein sündteures Bike mit einem EK von 4000 + 800 MwSt sponsern würde.

----------

